# Schooling fish for single Green Terror



## flaggy (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi there,

I am looking for some ideas for schooling fish to be kept with a single Green Terror.

Would congo tetras or tiger barbs be fine?

What others (apart from giant danios) would you recommend?

Cheers


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I like Buenos aries tetras myself.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

I was going to say Giant Danios :lol:


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

silver dollars arent tetras, but in a large enough tank they would work.
i have some really large black skirts, if you can find some larger ones, they may work.


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

If you don't want to be replacing them all the time, I'd go with silver dollars if you have a large tank, otherwise giant danios.


----------



## flaggy (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks all.

how about rosy barbs? do you think they'll be big and fast enough not to be killed?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## snakedoc (Jan 3, 2008)

I've seen a subadult GT eat sub adult giant danios. I don't have exact measurements on the danios but they were a decent size. The GT was about 6-6.5 inches. I was quite surprised when a few went missing from the school. I cleaned out the tank really well and no dead ones. Just a fat GT. 
I have seen some decent sized Columbian tetras (Hyphessobrycon colombianus) before. They have a tall body and I love the red on the tail. I haven't ever had them with a green terror but always wanted to try.

Rich


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh I forgot.

*HONDO* trying to be rude, but aren't Silver Dollars a characine species? This would make them a tetra. :-?

I once saw a school of very large Peruvian Bleeding Heart tetras. They were massive, very pink/red, and very expensive.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Oh I forgot.
> 
> *HONDO* trying to be rude, but aren't Silver Dollars a characine species? This would make them a tetra. :-?
> 
> I once saw a school of very large Peruvian Bleeding Heart tetras. They were massive, very pink/red, and very expensive.


no, it would not make them a tetra. it would make them a schooling fish that would not get eaten by a large cichlid. i was just trying to be helpful... relax


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

*DeadFishFloating *trying to be rude, i did also suggest a tetra.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Think he ment "not" trying to be rude lol.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah yeah, *ahud* new what I meant. 

My fingers can't keep up with my brain when it comes to typing, and some times I skip a word by accident. This slip up resulted in an unfortunate turn of a phrase.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

no worries, sorry to jump to conclusions...
just curious, are these peruvian bleeding hearts you saw dramatically different from the standard bleeding hearts we see all the time? i ask becaue I have been reading up on them lately, thinking of switching to them.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> *HONDO* not trying to be rude, but aren't Silver Dollars a characine species? This would make them a tetra. :-?


Yes, they are a characine species ... but not all characines are considered tetras. Headstanders and Anostomus come to mind, also piranha are characines but not considered tetras. But there is no defined list of what is a "tetra" and what isn't, nor any scientific details that seperate them either. Other than the subjective terms of "small" and "schooling."


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

HONDO said:


> just curious, are these peruvian bleeding hearts you saw dramatically different from the standard bleeding hearts we see all the time? i ask becaue I have been reading up on them lately, thinking of switching to them.


Same body shape, just a lot more pinkish red and a lot larger.


----------



## Bearbear (May 8, 2010)

Petsmart is having a sale.
$1 danios, barbs and maybe tetras. Might have to buy 10. Grabbed some giant danios and tiger barbs.
Don't know the time frame the sale is active, got mine tuesday.


----------



## crazy8jack (Jul 1, 2010)

Bearbear said:


> Petsmart is having a sale.
> $1 danios, barbs and maybe tetras. Might have to buy 10. Grabbed some giant danios and tiger barbs.
> Don't know the time frame the sale is active, got mine tuesday.


I was just there Tuesday and my store did not have this sale. =( Which store do you go to?


----------



## Bearbear (May 8, 2010)

Las Vegas.
Website shows it going to 8/24. :dancing: 
Could have been first day of sale and your store was running behind. I'd call and see. :fish:

http://www.petsmart.com/category/index. ... |Live+Fish


----------

